# Which 15ga Angled Finish Nailer Should I Get...?



## Wood_Chip (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm in the market for a new finish nail gun for around the home use. I have a bunch of trim to install now and would like it for some future tongue and groove paneling projects this summer so I'd like it to be as versatile as possible. I'd like a 15-gauge angled model that runs off a compressor. I found some old posts about what brands and models seemed well liked at the time but thought I'd post this for an update. I really like Bosch tools and can get one of these pretty reasonably priced right now but also read some bad reviews on them...

Bosch 15-Gauge 2-1/2" Angled Finish Nailer FNA250-15-RT

Which brands and models do you guys recommend for a 15ga angled gun?

Thanks!


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

A lot of people buy porter Cable pneumatic nail guns because they had deals with compressors for years. There everywhere, but I just stick to the older sencos. The SNF40 has always been a good gun used by professional trim carpenters not to say they don't use Porter cable. But they just don't like the Senco price for nails..


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

+1 on the Senco.Have a couple I've been using almost daily for several years.They will also shoot the PC nails which are easier to find these days.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

I personally like the new Bostitch Smart Point line up. But if youre not doing it for a living or arent that particular then really any box brand gun would work.

I use a Porter Cable DA250CR at work.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I have the Hitachi and haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I have Hitachi and a Bostick 15 ga. Finish nailers. Both work well, no issues.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Zach H. (Nov 2, 2014)

We use Senco 42XP guns at work and have had very few problems.


----------



## Wood_Chip (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses. I need it to install baseboard, door, and window trim and would like to use it in the future to install some tongue and groove paneling. Would I be better off with a 16ga?


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I can't speak for any of the new tools, I've had a Senco SFNIIb since 91, it's never failed me. The nosing has a quick release to get at rarely occurring clogs, the nails are heavy gauge enough for all kinds of trim and you can fire 2.5, 2, and 1.5" nails. If the gun is oiled and cleaned regular it'll serve you well. If the gun is an older model ask if the rings and gaskets have been changed within the last yr. if not have them replaced. A gun that sits for any length of time develops dry rings and gaskets.


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

Don't think you're going to find a 16g angular one. I got a Bostich 18g and love it. I'm looking to get one for trim, too. Will get either the Bostich or Ridgid. $10 difference in price if you watch. Only difference is one's red and the other yellow. I figure different colors will save grabbing the wrong one.

HJ

Trys to keep things simple


----------



## Little Creek (Mar 7, 2015)

I am a little late to this thread, but I have been abusing my Hitachi .15 gauge angled nailer for about 2 years now on job sites with fencing, and light framing. It's been one of those pleasant acquisitions that come along now and then. Not much to say about it other than it being very dependable.

Be careful using Bostich brads. They jammed my Hitachi both times I have tried to use them. I didn't take the time to find out why. Maybe someone else could chime in on this.


----------



## LarryLu (Apr 6, 2015)

I've got both a 16 GA and an 18 GA straight brad nailers from Sears. Of course Sears units are made by one of the major manufacturers. The 18 GA is oil less and has fired at least 2000 brads of at least three different lengths without a single malfunction (finished out a 900 sq. foot basement) immediately after buying. The 16 GA requires oil - has not had as many cycles but has never missed a lick. The 16 GA will drive 2" brads through hard maple easily.


----------

